# Magnum Research BFR



## cddogfan1 (Jan 27, 2012)

Who has one and in what caliber?  Let me know what you think about them.  I am really looking hard into one of them in something like a 454 Casuall, 475 Linebuagh, or a 500JRH.  And pics help also


----------



## Wolf'n (Jan 30, 2012)

I have one in .460 S&W with the 10" barrel.  I love mine and with the .460 I can shoot 454 cas, 45LC, or the 460, basically anything with a rim and a bullet of .451 or .452 diameter and a straight case. I reload for mine and have a 460 round that I chronographed at 2350 FPS.  And the other load with the 250 grain Hornady XTP is a real pig stomper.  I don't have any pics right now, but I will be back on in the morning and post some.  I don't recommend the 500 Mag, it kicks too much and the external ballistics at distance are not as good as the 460, and ya can't shoot anything but 500's.


----------



## Dub (Feb 9, 2012)

.460 sure is a versatile clambering.


----------



## 500 S&W (Mar 2, 2012)

I have one in 444 Marlin. Smooth shooting gun and very accurate. With a Leupold scope mine will put 3 rounds touching @ 100 yards. Shot my bear with it and it only took one shot to seal the deal.


----------



## Dub (Mar 10, 2012)

Did some YouTube searches for this beast.

Those BFR's are chambered in some formidable rounds!

Makes a lot of sense for states with handgun seasons or on long walk hunts where traveling light is desired.


----------



## Fat Daddy (Dec 14, 2012)

Mine's chambered in 500s&w, it's definitely a handful X2.
It will vaporize a watermelon and bring a smile to anyone that shoots it.
I did the trigger spring mod to mine and cut a couple pounds off the trigger pull.
The 460 seems like the better way to go, versatility-wise.
I've since taken the scope off...


----------



## ejs1980 (Dec 16, 2012)

I have a 50AE and have no interest for the 500 with full house loads. I am heavily considering a 475/480 bfr.


----------



## Arokcrwlr (Dec 20, 2012)

Mine is chambered in 475 Linebaugh/480 Ruger.  It's also a very versatile chambering and from what I'e read and experienced, penetrates forever.  My favorite load is a 440gr hard cast WFN at ~1200fps, but you can load it as hot as you can stand.

BFR's are put together very well and are very accurate.  My BFR is as accurate as my Freedom Arms 475L at a third the price.


----------



## mwood1985 (Dec 21, 2012)

now that is a gun Harry Callahan would be proud of


----------



## cddogfan1 (Dec 21, 2012)

I finally bought me a BFR in 475 Linebaugh / 480 Ruger.  Couple weeks ago.  They are very well put together.  Better then a stock Ruger anyday.  Arokcrwler I have seen alot of your toys over on Single Action fourm.  Would love to have you down to hunt deer and hogs on my place just to see some of them in person.


----------



## Arokcrwlr (Dec 21, 2012)

cddogfan, I would love to take you up on that!  I am travelling at the moment (checked email while filling up), but I will PM you.


----------

